# Is this algae growing on my plants? How can i get rid of it?



## malix (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm setting up a pretty basic 20 gallon tank and this is my first aquarium in years. It's still cycling so no fish are in it yet, but I did put a couple of live plants in it a while ago and now they've got something growing on them. It started as short little hairs with a purplish grey color about 1/4" long on the leaves of the plants. I did some searches for hair algae, but I could never find a picture that looked like what I had. 

Now in the past couple of days it has exploded into fuzz all over my plants. I picked up some algaecide at the local pet store but after I got home I noticed that the instructions say to use only in well established tanks more than 3 months old. I don't know what to do now, how can i get rid of this?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Not really sure what that is but I'd be careful about using the algaecide too with your live plants. It may damage some so I've heard.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

it kind of looks like a mold/ fungus of some sort more than it resembles algae.kind of hard to see but it seems to glow in the pic.


----------



## malix (Sep 14, 2010)

It really doesn't glow in person. I think in the pic its just reflecting light from the fluorescent light on my tank, but it certainly could be some kind of fungus. Any suggestions on what to do about it? 

There are no fish in there yet so I could always just rip out the plants, change the water and start over, but I'm afraid this stuff will just come back again if the tank is contaminated.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wait, I just remembered! I've had this before! If it sways in the water like it's a thick goo-ey substance, try adding aquarium salt. That worked for me.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

i'd take the plants out and scrub them off with a brush and dip them in something. Do a search, maybe a dilute bleach or potassium permanganate solution. if it is a fungus, just raising the pH/hardness may help. All my hair algaes are green or black.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

Could be Rhizoclonium, but not so sure.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

that is a fugus. Yes a light bleach wash will help it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*I had it!*

I had the same maybe a week ago! I looked at it under a microscope and it was just little clear hairs with normal microorganisms swimming in it. My fish nipped at it. After about three days, it went away. Nothing died as a result of it, so you should be fine. I was also adding bacteria supplement for a new filter, and soon after (24-48 hrs.) it was gone. Good luck!;-)


----------



## malix (Sep 14, 2010)

Bettawhisperer said:


> that is a fugus. Yes a light bleach wash will help it.


Is it harmful to fish? And assuming i can get it completely off of the plants, how can i eliminate it from the rest of the tank so that it doesn't come back again?

Thanks for the help.


----------

